# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Sos για πουλάκι! Δε γνωρίζω είδος...

## kaveiros

Το πουλάκι έπεσε με θόρυβο σε μπαλκόνι μια κοπέλας μέλος της φιλοζωικής εδώ. Περίμενε λίγες ώρες μήπως φύγει μόνο του και στη συνέχεια ...αν και άργησε επικοινώνησε μαζί μου να με ρωτήσει τι να το κάνει, τελικά πήγα και το πήρα γιατί φοβόταν να το πιάσει. Πάνω στην ταράτσα της φωλιά δεν υπάρχει εψαξε και η ίδια και έψαξα με φακό πριν λίγο κι εγώ ..... Ο τρόπος που έπεσε το πουλί δείχνει ότι έπεσε από αρπακτικό ή απ τον γονιό. Δεν πετάει μόνο του αλλά κουνάει τα φτερά του κανονικά. Επίσης δεν έχει κάποια πληγή αν και η κοπέλα στην αρχή μου είπε ότι της φάνηκε να έχει αίμα στην ουρά οταν το είδε. Το έψαξα εξονυχιστικά δεν βλέπω ίχνος αίματος. Είναι πεντακάθαρο, δείχνει υγιέστατο, ανταποκρίνεται σε όλα. Του έδωσα νερό και μόλις δοκίμασε ήπιε μόνο του 6 γουλιές συνεχόμενα...Μετά μου τσιμπουσε το δάχτυλο για να το ταϊσω αλλά δε ξέρω τι να του δώσω. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω επίσης αγριο πουλί να μη φοβαται. Μόλις ήπιε ήταν σα να περίμενε να το ταϊσω. Το έβελα σε μια πετσέτα επάνω να το φωτογραφήσω και άρχισε να τσιμπολογάει την πετσέτα. Τώρα το εβαλα σε κλουβακι να κοιμηθει. Τι είδος είναι...τι πρέπει να το ταϊσω και τι να κάνω εφόσον δεν είναι τραυματισμένο? Να το πάω το πρωί αύριο αν είναι οκ στο μπαλκόνι εκεί μηπως το δουν οι γονεις?

----------


## sarpijk

http://wildlife-archipelago.gr/wordp...C%CF%81%CE%B1/

Αυτο πρεπει να ειναι.

Σταχταρα (Apus apus)

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΤΡΟΧΕΛΙΔΟΝΟ ,ΣΤΑΧΤΑΡΑ 

να του δωσεις  almora plus μηπως ειναι εξαντλημενο λογω ζεστης και αυριο αν τρωει κανε το μιγμα που ειχε κανει ο αγγελος με κιμα,ψωμι ,λαδι (αν θες και αυγο )  για το καρακαξακι και δινε μικρες μεριδες πλασμενες σαν σκουληκακια μικρα .κομματακι κομματακι

----------


## mariakappa

η σταχταρα ειναι σποροφαγο ? τι να το ταισει?

----------


## sarpijk

Εντομοφαγο ειναι.

----------


## jk21

εντομοφαγο

----------


## mariakappa

δες αυτο που σου εστειλα.γραφει για σταχταρες.μπορεις να δωσεις ασπραδι βρασμενου αυγου και αυριο ξηρα τροφη αναπτυξεως για γατα που εχει μαλακωσει σε νερο.
το δινω και εδω το site  για μελλοντικη χρηση http://www.gpeppas.gr/ktiniatrika/neosi-boithia.html

----------


## kaveiros

Φτουυυυ δε το σκεφτηκα για αλμορα, δεν εχω σπιτι και περασα μπροστα απο διανυκτερευον. Κιμα εχω, εβγαλα τωρα να ξεπαγωσει για να δοκιμασω να το ταϊσω το πρωι. Πιστευω θα φαει, εδειχνε να θελει να φαει. Αν δω οτι πεταει κανονικα θα το ελευθερωσω βεβαια.

----------


## mariakappa

οχι δεν τρωει κυμα.αυτο θα μπορουσε να ηταν για αρπακτικα αλλα και παλι συμφωνα με το αρθρο δεν κανει.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια στο ταμπλετ δε μου δειχνει τα γραμματα ελληνικα, τα βγαζει αλαμπουρνεζικα :sad:  θα το δω στον υπολογιστη το πρωι, τωρα νομιζω καλυτερα να μη το ενοχλησω για ταϊσμα. Το πρωι θα δοκιμασω να του δωσω. Μου εκανε εντυπωση το ποσο ηρεμο ειναι παντως γι αυτο νομιζα οτι ειναι μικρο σε ηλικια.

----------


## kaveiros

Οκ και αυγα εχω βρασμενα κιολας , εβρασα για τα δικα μου σημερα και εβαλα και στο ψυγειο 2 αρα πρωι πρωι μπορω να δοκιμασω ασπραδι. Ας ελπισουμε παντως οτι θα μπορει να πεταξει για να το αφησω ελευθερο.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ειναι ενηλικο .δεν ειμαι εις θεση να κρινω απο τη φωτο και απο τα αρκετα χρονια που ειχα απο κοντα χειριστει καποιες περιπτωσεις.θα σε φερω απο αυριο σε επαφη με ατομο που θα σε βοηθησει πληρως τηλεφωνικα .το ιδιο που βοηθησε και τον αγγελο

ΜΑΡΙΑ οι τροφες γατας κρεας ειναι .... επι 20ετια σχεδον ο σταθμος προστασιας αγριων ζωων και πουλιων στο βολο με κιμα συντηρουσε ενηλικα και μεγαλωνε μικρα σταχταρακια .και οχι μονο αν θελει ας κανει κιμα απο κοτοπουλο αν οχι απο μοσχαρι αλλα μια χαρα ειναι και ο κλασσικος

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ δες το ιδιο κειμενο εδω

http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...id=225&lang=el
ισως το δειχνει ενταξει

----------


## jk21

αν εινα νεοσσος ,οταν θα ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη θα φανει απο αυτο

<< Όταν οι φτερούγες σε κλειστή στάση ξεπερνούν τουλάχιστον κατά ένα εκατοστό την ουρά, το πουλί μπορεί να απελευθερωθεί >>

----------


## mariakappa

το ειπα για 3 λογους.1) το site της anima λεει οχι σε κυμα 2) η ξηρα τροφη νομιζω οτι ειναι κρεας μαγειρεμενο 3) πιο ευκολα θα ταιστει με ξηρα τροφη λιωμενη.τα λεω ολα αυτα αλλα εγω δεν εχω διασωσει ποτε τετοιου ειδους πουλι.εσυ εχεις περισσοτερη εμπειρια.

----------


## jk21

τo αναφερει αν προσεξεις και στα αρπακτικα .και μιλα για κιμα ενω το μιγμα που αναφερα δεν εχει μονο κιμα .προφανως φοβουνται για υπεροδολογια στην παροχη σιδηρου μεσω του κοκκινου κρεατος .αν το μιγμα δεν ειναι σκετος κιμας αλλα εχει ψωμι ,λαδι κλπ η συνταγη ειναι οκ .περυσι ειχε μεγαλωσει σταχταρες με αυτο τον τροπο και ο νικος http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member....50-nikoslarisa

εγω ειχα μηδαμινη εμπειρια .εχει τεραστια ομως το ατομο που βοηθησε τον αγγελο

----------


## mariakappa

ξερεις οτι πολλες φορες απο τη θεωρια στην πραξη ειναι μακρυς ο δρομος και πραγματικα ισχυει το "οσο ζω μαθαινω".ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και αυτο το ατομο που λες να μπορεσει παλι να προσφερει την βοηθεια του.
τον τρελαναμε τον αντρεα.τον φανταζομαι να μπαινοβγαζει τον κυμα απο την καταψυξη μετα απο καθε ποστ μας χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

αυτο το ατομο ειναι αρρωστο με το θεμα .... ο σταθμος εχει κλεισει αλλα δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που μου δειχνει σταχταρες σε κουτια σε χωρο μεσα στο μαγαζι του.δυστυχως πια εστω και ανεπισημα (τον ξερουν και του τα πηγαινουν ) μονο τετοιου μεγεθους πουλια μπορει προσωρινα να φροντιζει .... ξεφευγω λιγο αλλα καθομασταν μια φορα και μου λεγε τωρα ειναι η ωρα που ερχεται το ταδε αδεσπορο σκυλι για την κονσερβα του ...λιγο αργοτερα το αλλο .... εχουν και προγραμμα ποτε πηγαινουν να τα ταισει  ....

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπον βρηκα ποστ μιας κοπελας σε παλιο φορουμ που ειχε αναλογο περιστατικο με ιδιο πουλι. Της εδωσαν οδηγιες απ το ΕΚΠΑΖ τοτε. Η ξηρα τροφη ειναι οκ αλλα το πουλι δε την ετρωγε δε του αρεσε. Τελικα του εδινε ωμο κοτοπουλο και με τις μερες δυναμωσε και το ελευθερωσε. Εχω βαλει 6 παρα τεταρτο ξυπνητηρι , θα ξεκινησω με το μιγμα κυμα, ψωμι, λαδι και βλεπουμε. Θα τσεκαρω και το μηκος των φτερων το πρωι.

----------


## ninos

Τυχερο το πουλακι που ειναι στα χερια σου Ανδρεα.Μπραβο!!

----------


## kaveiros

Οι φτερουγες ξεπερνουν την ουρα πανω απο εκατοστο. Ξυπνησαμε, ηπιαμε νερακι και ετοιμαζω τον κιμα, ειναι ζωηροτατο σημερα προσπαθει να πεταξει. Θα δοκιμασω να του δωσω λιγο να φαει και θα το αφησω. Ελπιζω να πεταξει.

----------


## kaveiros

Έφαγε λίγο μείγμα με κυμά και άρχισε να ανοίγει τα φτερά του προσπαθούσε να πετάξει. Με εντυπωσίασε αυτό το πουλάκι πρέπει να σας πω. Έχω μαζέψει σπουργιτάκια πιο παλιά που έπεφταν στο μπαλκόνι μου αλλά ηταν αγρια κανονικά. Αυτό ήταν υπερβολικα ήρεμο, μολις απλωνα χερι ανεβαινε στο δαχτυλο σαν παπαγαλος χαχαχαχα. Πλεον πεταει ελευθερο στον θρακικό ουρανο :Happy:  Aυτό που με έστειλε ομως κανονικά είναι ότι μόλις πήρε ύψος εμφανίστηκαν άλλα 3 και απομακρύνθηκαν μαζί. Ειλικρινά σας λέω δεν είχα ιδέα ότι έχω τέτοια πουλιά στη γειτονιά μου ! :Ashamed0001:

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο αντρεα!!! τελεια τα νεα σου. :Happy0064:

----------


## daras

αυτο ειναι που λενε "αν εχεις τυχη διαβαινε" .... Τι να του συνεβη ποιος ξερει κι επεσε σαν ωριμο φρουτο. Μπραβο Ανδρεα!!!...αν και ενα μαλωμα το θελεις. ακου "δεν ηξερα οτι εχω τετοια πουλια στη γειτονια μου"...ποιος νομιζεις βρε οτι σου κουτσουλαει το αυτοκινητο τα καλοκαιρια????   :Tongue0020:

----------


## jk21

ευτυχως μαλλον ηταν εξαντληση λογω ζεστης .συχνο σε σταχταρες  ...τελος καλο ολα καλα !

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Συγχαρητήρια για την πράξη σου! Θα σε ευγνωμονεί από εκεί ψηλά που θα πετά!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Αυτήν την εποχή, που βρίσκονται πολλές Σταχτούρες (πετροχελίδονο) νεοσσοί στους δρόμους. Ο λόγος πλησιάζει ο καιρός του μεγάλου ταξιδιού και οι γονείς βιάζονται να μάθουν τούς νεοσσούς, ίσως τις 2ης γέννας να πετάξουν..

----------

